# Greetings from Colorado



## nomad65 (Sep 19, 2018)

Hello All
I am a mountaineer and snowboarder that has always dreamt of sailing. My father was a Dutch sailor and it's in the blood I guess. I just purchased a Catalina 18 to hone my skills on and am planning on a liveaboard course in USVI in January to get the professional instruction. My sailing resume consists of sailing an old Sunfish back in the 70's across Lake Ronkonkama with a mast I fabricated from my mothers stolen clothesline tubing. I was 10 years old but never forgot the feeling of pure freedom of cutting thru the water with no motor and just the wind. I stashed the boat, came home with some bloody bare feet and needless to say when I returned home I was greeting with a few cuffs across the skull for the theft of the clothes line. BUT a dream of owning my own boat at some point was born. 45 years later, I am ready to learn on my little Catalina and progress to a larger boat to enjoy myself once again on the water. I look forward to learning and progressing my skills so thanks all!


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Whereabouts in Colorado are you? As you might guess from my screen-name, I used to live in Denver. They have a fairly active sailing club on the Cherry Creek Reservoir. There is also a surprisingly active sailing community (at least, in the summertime) up on Lake Dillon.

All of which is just to say that there are a lot more opportunities for sailing around Colorado than most people would imagine.

Good luck!


----------



## 22catcapri (Feb 21, 2017)

Nomad,
There will be sailing all winter in Lake Pueblo, albeit teeth a chatterin.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

If you are in the SW Navajo offers a lot...multi days


----------



## nomad65 (Sep 19, 2018)

I wasn't aware that Lake Pueblo offered year round sailing! I am a winter mountain climber, cold doesn't bother me. Thanks for the info!


----------



## nomad65 (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi I will look into Cherry Creek as well as Lake Dillon. I have passed Dillon many times heading out to climb in the Ten Mile Range. I bet the winds are strong!!

Thanks so much


----------



## nomad65 (Sep 19, 2018)

@22catcapri I went down to visit the North Shore Marina and I will be moving the boat down to Pueblo Rez tomorrow morning for the winter. I plan on dry storing it for a week or so until I have time to get back down and step the mast etc.. Then I will rent a slip for the winter and hope to get out on the water on some of our Colorado Bluebird days we have in the winter. 
Thank you so much for the info and perhaps I will meet up with you at some point.
Rob


----------



## 22catcapri (Feb 21, 2017)

Welcome to the neighborhood. We'll be sailing today (Sunday)! Tomorrow looks like a good travel day at 70 degrees.

Ray and Maggie 
Sail #642


----------



## nomad65 (Sep 19, 2018)

Post some pictures for me! I have to work Sundays , my schedule let’s me play on Mondays and Tuesdays 😞


----------



## 22catcapri (Feb 21, 2017)

So we sailed at Pueblo Sunday - flat conditions.

Today ws lively, and we did 9.1 nm in 1:45. Winds 6 to 16kph.
Here is a picture of the North Shore marina with Pike's Peak in the background.


----------



## nomad65 (Sep 19, 2018)

I think I seen you today just outside out of the North Shore Marina Cove. I seen a few sailors as I was helping a gentleman load his boat on a trailer. I drove down from Loveland and dropped my Cat 18 into dry storage. I rented a wet slip for the year and will be back down in 2 weeks to put her in the water and hope to meet up with you guys at some point. Thanks and the Rez look awesome! Very excited to check it out.
Slip 322 NSM


----------



## Jeff Pursley (Oct 24, 2018)

Nomad - Another new guy here with a Venture 17. Lived in Littleton and Highlands Ranch in the 80’s and 90’s. Loved Colorado when I was there. Living in Washington now, on the Olympic Peninsula in a little town called Sequim. Welcome aboard.


----------



## nomad65 (Sep 19, 2018)

Thank you! I get out to the PNW to climb Rainier and Baker once in awhile, Great mountains!


----------

